# What goes w/Crab Legs for dinner?



## Sthack

It's my daughter's birthday and I'm making her favorite dish, King Crab Legs!!! But I don't know what else to cook with them.  

What goes well with steamed crab legs for dinner? (other than drawn butter)


----------



## ricoba

Boiled new red potato's or rice and steamed spinach for the side.  With seafood I always find the simpler the better.


----------



## Malibu Sky

Pig's Feet and Chicken Thighs!   

Sorry...couldn't resist !!

Have a nice dinner!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

Fruit salad and sourdough french bread! Yum!
Liz


----------



## caribbean

Baked potato with butter & sour cream, green beans with almonds, King's Hawaian bread, and a good glass of white wine. 

Gee can you tell I am still on soft foods following surgery. HUNGRY.


----------



## breezylawn

Rice Pilaf:  Set aside boiled rice (as much as you need to feed)
In saucepan put in 2 T oil and chopped onion, garlic, mushrooms, green peppers, all very finely chopped.  When it is golden, add your white rice.
Voila!  It's wonderful and I make it with all my seafood meals.  Don't forget the corn on the cob.
Can I come?:whoopie:


----------



## Bolen

Hold on to your Crab Legs cause this will make you Hungry!!!

1. Whole Portebello Mushroom Caps filled with cooked bacon and covered with Mozzarrilla Cheese, grilled till the cheese melts then serve with your favorite salad dressing topping.

2. Tender crisp cooked fresh Asperagus (the slim to medium ones) also served with melted butter...

3.  Whole wheat Cous-Cous (we like Trader Joe's) mixed with separately fried onions, garlic, and peppers, salt and pepper...

Gotta love it!!!


----------



## jme

My first thought was "second mortgages".....and for very good reason: my 16-y.o. daughter happens to love crablegs, and we always take her best friend with us to HHI for our summer vacations, and SHE also loves crablegs...and they ALWAYS each put in their own separate adult-sized orders of crablegs wherever we go. A funny story, but when they were around 8, the waiter at Crazy Crab brought out two huge black pots full of crablegs, saw only 2 little girls without food, and turned around and went to other tables searching for the "owners"....we had to get him to come back and give the girls their crablegs! And believe me, these two can crack some perfect crablegs!!! It's amazing to watch......I've never seen anything like it. They look like two stenographers at work, with perfect sections of meat coming out every 3 seconds. And the GRIN on their faces is truly priceless. Actually I love doing this for them, and we always hit Crazy Crab our first night. Of course, when we go to Marley's, they order crablegs again. And again, and again, and again. Adult orders, not kiddie portions. And, my son (19 y.o.) happens to love lump crabmeat and lobster tails....double Australian rock lobster tails! (Marley's are "to die for"!) Doesn't surprise me, because he was ordering Eggs Benedict at age 3. We do enjoy the whole scene, tho. Dinner out is always a thrill. And we're making memories ....Later the next month, we see how much fun we had on vacation when the credit card statement comes in...delivered to the front door by UPS on a dolly. Needless to say, we always splurge. But we're always smiling.  Hilton Head has some fantastic places to get awesome food, and we do our part to keep the local economy afloat. jme


----------



## GPY

Bolen said:
			
		

> Hold on to your Crab Legs cause this will make you Hungry!!!
> 
> 1. Whole Portebello Mushroom Caps filled with cooked bacon and covered with Mozzarrilla Cheese, grilled till the cheese melts then serve with your favorite salad dressing topping.
> 
> 2. Tender crisp cooked fresh Asperagus (the slim to medium ones) also served with melted butter...
> 
> 3.  Whole wheat Cous-Cous (we like Trader Joe's) mixed with separately fried onions, garlic, and peppers, salt and pepper...
> 
> Gotta love it!!!




x1000 on all of the above. MMMMmmmm :whoopie:


----------



## silverfox82

A few years ago I sold King crab, lobster tails and shrimp around the holidays for a little extra income but I can not compete with Costco and BJ's prices, they sell them at the price I was paying wholesale from the Fulton market, so my sugestion is, visit either store, find out when the next seafood roadshow will be set up (they are not there all the time) and stock up. They sell the best kind which is reds from russia and the largest size which is 6 to 9's which means they are over a pound apiece, last I looked they were under $13 a lb. I have them with a baked potato and asparagus, simple but elegant. enjoy. ps, if you have had legs that were salty or had an odd nutty flavor they were not reds but brown or golden crab, although they all look alike since they are cooked when you buy them and turn red, buyer beware, ask to see the box if in doubt.


----------

